# Important Rule Please Read



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Due to the over posting on the subject of the so called 'Designer Dogs', cross breeds, mongrels whatever you wish to call them on the forum, The Moderators have felt that its time to put an end to these threads, which are not only repetitive, and go nowhere, but are upsetting the members that are owners of these dogs.

We know that there are pros and cons to owning a dog such as these, as it is with any dog whether pedigree or otherwise.

We ask all our members to refrain from starting any more threads on this subject as it is only causing upset and arguments, and in some cases members withdrawing there membership from the forum. Something i think you would agree, none of us want.


If you feel inclined to abuse this new rule, you will be given a warning and an Infraction, continued abuse with result with a permanent ban.

This also includes the threads about backyard breeders in both cats and dogs, we all know they are out there and that some of us at sometime have been there, done it, got the t-shirt - but this is where it all stops all dogs are dogs and all cats are cats.

We don't mind people talking about their pets or what cross they are but don't go anywhere towards knocking the cross etc. No longer allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes the moderators do feel very strongly on the subject and there will be no 2nd chances.
Thank you for your cooperation on this subject
The Forum Team


----------

